# It’s Love - a zine text on hope



## Honey Crust (Feb 7, 2019)

This is the text for a zine I’m putting out. Hope y’all enjoy, and honestly engage with it. 

Sometimes it’s hard for me to write down my ideas. It’s difficult to translate my thoughts into readable words when I myself don’t have the vocabulary to accurately describe many of the concepts I think about. It also doesn’t help that I can’t explore ideas on paper the same way that I do in my own head. I loathe the linear expressions of the English language, and all of its limitations. This you must know, in order to understand the rest of this literature.

Now that all that formal shit is out of the way, I have something to say. And this may have already been said by someone other than me, but I have not heard of this person. This is a unique thought, or at least it is for me, and I feel it is worthy of sharing.

Contrary to popular belief, the condition of humanity is not suffering.
It is love.

Now I could philosophize this point for days (thereby extending this zine to a fucking tome) and try to articulate the reasons why I, personally, have figured out the universal truth that encompasses all of human experience. But I’m not going to do that. To do so would ignore the most personal anecdotes that inform this philosophy, and what’s philosophy without a little self-interest?

The condition of the human experience is not suffering, it is love.

And so you don’t get the wrong idea, this isn’t some new age hippie fuckin’ heal everything with crystals bullshit. This doesn’t come from a life without pain or suffering or hurt. I am by no stretch of the imagination a neurotypical person, and this does not come from a place of privilege at least relating to that.

This is me refusing to believe that pain has been and will forever be the one constant in my life. This is me wishing more for my friends, for my family, for my siblings on this little planet. This is me giving myself a reason to get out of bed in the morning, because if I’m just going to have little croutons of happiness sprinkled around a salad full of sad, then what’s even the point of waking up? What’s the point of continuing on? Why should we entertain the notion of life at all, for any of us, if the only reason we exist is to suffer?

I fucking hate that idea. That’s gross.

So I am suggesting an alternative to the notion that existence must be cruel. Under whose authority did that even become the leading philosophy? Do we honestly think that some old fuckin’ white guys had the insight and language to describe the caveat of the entirety of human life and consciousness? Fuck no. I’m not saying that I’ve figured it out either. I am just putting another line of thought out there, a little seed of hope. It’s hope for myself, and if you continue to entertain this idea after you’ve left this zine somewhere for someone else to find, maybe it’ll be hope for you too.


----------



## Glass Roads (Feb 7, 2019)

"this isn’t some new age hippie fuckin’ heal everything with crystals bullshit" haha

Very enjoyable and honest read. I look forward to reading the full version or your future works.


----------



## Deleted member 22934 (Feb 7, 2019)

I tattoo'd hope on my fingers last year. If things keep going the way they have been, Ill have to tattoo fuck on the other hand, so I can put both hands together and it'll say 'fuck hope'... LOL Im kidding.... Yea not really. lol Anyways, Sometimes its the only thing that keeps us going! You seem pretty cool tho! Just thought Id throw in my 2 cents


----------



## Deleted member 21429 (Feb 8, 2019)

I don't get out of bed every morning because of love. I get up because I am too curious. So much I've seen and done. So much more I have not. Yet. ~ peace


----------



## Deleted member 14481 (Mar 25, 2019)

"And so you don’t get the wrong idea, this isn’t some new age hippie fuckin’ heal everything with crystals bullshit. "

You'll be surprised to find that idea isn't new. Crystals are a form of magic, and believing in magic and healing energy and powers is actually very old.


----------



## Honey Crust (Mar 25, 2019)

Inuyoujo said:


> "And so you don’t get the wrong idea, this isn’t some new age hippie fuckin’ heal everything with crystals bullshit. "
> 
> You'll be surprised to find that idea isn't new. Crystals are a form of magic, and believing in magic and healing energy and powers is actually very old.


As a practicing pagan, I’m familiar

What I was referring to with that phrase was the kind of snake-oil-salesperson hippie equivalent. People who just see the crystals as pretty stones without realizing the intent behind the healing, or the history of the magick of the cultures they’re borrowing (read: stealing) from. You know the kind I’m talking about.

As someone who actively practices magick and uses stones as part of a central focus of my craft, I’ve got a bone to pick with those kinds of people lol


----------

